# Taking the HD Plunge- What unit to buy?



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi All -

I am presently using a 'zippered' Phillips DSR708 Series 2 DirectTivo unit fully networked and working great. However, I am about to purchase my first HDTV whcih will require me to invest on an HD PVR unit. I notice DirecTV now has their own DirecTV PVRs (which I believe use MPG4 - correct me if I am wrong) and are not TiVos, therefore, of no use to me.

I noticed the models mentioned on the zipper site, but the HD units are uncharted territory for me so I would really appreciate your input. I am planning on keeping my existing SD Series 2 device as a second multi-room unit and make this new HD unit my main tivo. I would like to be able to emulate exactly what I have right now with the present unit (ie. zippered with 802.11G wireless access to my network, TiVoWebPlus, etc). I would preferably want to go with a smaller drive capacity unit as I can always upgrade the drive before zippering?

Many thanks in advance for any input/suggestions you can provide.

Kind regs,

-Robert


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

The TiVo HD standalone https://www3.tivo.com/store/boxdetails.do?boxName=180hourtivohd&boxsku=R65216 can only be hacked after the prom has been replaced. The StandAlone version of "the zipper" is called "the SApper", more info look here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=349477

TivoWebPlus will work, but will be on port 8080 instead of port 80


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Are there no Directivos that are HD? I would prefer to stay away from standalone Tivos. As I understand it, they get a lot of updates which requires you to be on top of it so that your hacks are not overwritten and use the slicer on a regular basis - is that not the case? 

I also hear one of the dissavantages to having two separate units is that the stream is decompressed by the directv receiver and then compressed again by the tivo, resulting in quality loss?What about dual tuners? You dont get those with a standalone Tivo right?

thanks again for any input...


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Then you will have to get the HR20 from DTV. It may not be tivo but it really is not THAT bad. They have dual turners just not dual live buffers (really miss that) but there is a "workaround" for it.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

I cannot zipper or hack that unit in any way though. I just noticed a TiVo unit with dual tuners here:

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/TiVo-Series2-Dual-Tuner-DVR-80-Hour-TCD649080/sem/rpsm/oid/149969/catOid/-12883/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

Just wondering then at this point, since there does not appear to be Directivos HD, how would the standalone tivo connect to the standalone directv hd receiver? does it use HDMI? Excuse my ignorance, I am just concern given the fact the TV I am buying (Samsung LNT-5265F) has only 3 HDMI 1.3 ports)

Thanks again


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

fsck! said:


> I cannot zipper or hack that unit in any way though. I just noticed a TiVo unit with dual tuners here:
> 
> http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/TiVo-Series2-Dual-Tuner-DVR-80-Hour-TCD649080/sem/rpsm/oid/149969/catOid/-12883/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
> 
> ...


That is a standalone unit. You can still find HR10-250's on Ebay, which are hackable high-def DirecTivos, but you are limited to the Mpeg-2 satellite stream, which will give you much less high-def content than DirecTV's DVR. My solution was to hook up 3 DVRs to my TV...an HR10-250 DTivo, a DSR708 DTivo, and a DirecTV HR20. The HR20 is not bad, and the only thing I really miss is a true 30-sec skip.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Rbautch. So in your opinion, is there any drawback to pairing a standalone HD tivo with a standalone Directv HD receiver? Is there any noticeable image degradation resulting from going this route? I ask because I have not found a stand-alone tivo with 2 HDMI ports (one for input from a DTV receiver and one for output to TV) which leaves you with having to use component from the DTV receiver to the Tivo unit.

I am just trying to decide which way to go - Does the standalone TiVo support both MPG2 and MPG4 streams when paired with a Directv HD receiver? If so, I suppose it may be worth the sacrifice (if any).

I appreciate and value your input.

regs,

-RObert


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

fsck! said:


> So in your opinion, is there any drawback to pairing a standalone HD tivo with a standalone Directv HD receiver?


The drawback is the Standalone HD Tivo Units (TiVo HD and S3) do not work with external STBs (be they Cable, Dish, or DirecTV).

The S3/THD only work with Cable (via CableCards) or OTA.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

To simplify:
Q) Is there a tivo that will record mp4 streams from directv in hi-def?
A) No.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yuo have to make the choice to give up TiVo for DirecTVs non-TiVo DVR (the only way to record their MPEG4 HD) or DirecTV, to use the TiVo HD models with cable or OTA, or forget HD and keep your SD TiVos, maybe getting DirecTV's current HD receiver or DVR just for HD.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks guys - boy, this really stinks. I can always get a H10-250 as suggested but considering they may take the MPEG2 stream away eventually (like they did to the HU stream a while back) makes me wonder if it is even worth it.

It almost seems as if cable is the way to go at this point if one wanted to use a zippered Tivo unit and enjoy all of the HD content.

What is your experience between cable and Directv? Is it true that Directv has OR will eventually have more HD content than cable or is it just a marketing gimmick? I believe they just put a new satellite in orbit not long ago with the intent of extending HD programming.

-Robert


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

If you go cable with a SA Tivo you won't have to hack it as the features hacking gives the DTivos are already on the SAs (with minor exceptions). For my area I will not go back to cable. The HR20 really isn't that bad.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

I just called DTV and the bastards want $299 for an H21. They do not have any more H20s and I have not heard good things from the H21s (I don't care about OTA option not available on the H21s by the way - I rather get my locals via Directv).

What's the general concensus on the H21s? I have reading these forums all morning and people seem to prefer the H20s.

I suppose I could always get an H20 on ebay but just wondering what your take is.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

fsck! said:


> I just called DTV and the bastards want $299 for an H21. They do not have any more H20s and I have not heard good things from the H21s (I don't care about OTA option not available on the H21s by the way - I rather get my locals via Directv).


The H20 and H21 are not DVRs - just receivers.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

what do you mean? everywhere I look refers to HR20s and HR21 as HD DVRs???!


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

H*R*20/21's are DVRs

H20/21's are just receivers.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

StanSimmons said:


> H*R*20/21's are DVRs
> 
> H20/21's are just receivers.


Yep. Just a point of clarification so you don't find out the hard way.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Ahh! Thanks for that...

I just called them back and manage to get $100 off the $299 DVR - they didnt want to tell me whether it would be an HR21 or HR20, they said it would be whatever is available, however, he hinted to the fact it would probably be an HR21-200 (about 50 hours of HD recording). So it would cost me $199 to get this DVR.

Do you guys think I am better off buying this DVR online (or perhaps the next one up) for less and then having them do the free dish swap, etc?

Thanks again for all of your input so far.

-Robert


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I don't have a HR21 but the HR20s seemed to had gotten a "bad reception" when they first came out too. But with software updates they - for the most part - seem very stable now. As for which you will get, hard to tell it depends on what inventory your installer has. If you know who will be installing you could try giving them a call and see what they have/could bring you.... Just a thought.


----------



## Klez (Mar 26, 2006)

fsck! said:


> Ahh! Thanks for that...
> 
> I just called them back and manage to get $100 off the $299 DVR


How did you manage that? I have been with DTV for 13 years and they wouldn't budge for me. I already have my HD installed, just no HD signal yet.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

It was sort of interesting - the first guy I spoke wouldn't budge for me so, I gave him a speech on how long I've been with Directv and how I had a friend who had gotten a good discount. He offered to knock off $50.00. I told him I didn't feel that was enough for a long time customer like myself; I pointed out the fact I have two movies packages (HBO and STarz) and that I was better off going to Comcast if that is all he could do. He put me on hold and said the best he could do was $100 off. 

Funny thing is, I still told him I had to think about it and went on ebay to see if I could better that. I couldnt and called them back. At this point, I had to speak to two reps and none of them wanted to honor the discount - they said there was no manager comments indicating such discount. I demanded a manager and gave her a whole schpiel on the fact that they were refusing to honor an quote over an operational issue on their side that had nothing to do with me. 

The manager finally agreed to $100 off and then wanted to charge me for the antenna. I told her NO WAY was I going to pay for a new antenna as that had not been mentioned on the offer I received from the first rep I spoke to. She finally agreed, although I could tell she was pissed!.

You know what? I don't care. I have stuck with these guys eventhough cable has tempting offers out there and much cheaper equipment leases, so they better be ready to negotiate.

Call them up and stand your ground - don't use their site to order this stuff as you'll be stock with sticker prices .

Good Luck

-Robert


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

The dish upgrade should be free with the new DVR you are getting.


----------



## fsck! (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for your help and suggestions - I got it setup on the 24th. The installer was a nice guy and gave me a HR21-700 which is not what I was expecting at all considering what I paid.

That said, I am really going to miss my Tivo. The ease of navigation, the guide and the responsiveness of this unit presents no competetion for the Tivo at all - you would think they would try to emulate as much as they can from the Tivo but I guess not.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

fsck! said:


> you would think they would try to emulate as much as they can from the Tivo but I guess not.


Possibly because those that try seem to find themselves in court


----------



## tivoROCKSme (Jun 24, 2003)

fsck! said:


> That said, I am really going to miss my Tivo. The ease of navigation, the guide and the responsiveness of this unit presents no competetion for the Tivo at all - you would think they would try to emulate as much as they can from the Tivo but I guess not.


Isn't it funny how the company that got us hooked on Tivo now has us contemplating leaving their service in search of an option with Tivo? I honestly never thought I would leave DTV, especially with all the new HD content they're offering. But I saw their new DVR's and my wife and I just couldn't do it. We then started looking at cable company DVR's which were equally terrible. After researching and learning about the Tivo HD with cable cards we decided to do it. Mine should be here Monday and I can't wait. After 9 years with DTV I'm pulling the plug!


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

tivoROCKSme said:


> Isn't it funny how the company that got us hooked on Tivo now has us contemplating leaving their service in search of an option with Tivo?


Yep, we're bailing on DirecTV too. Switching to FIOS.


----------

